# "Fire and Ice" Gourami



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Big Als Barrie sells gouramis that they call "Fire and Ice Gouramis." As I google these fish I am not able to come up with any information. Am I correct in assuming that these are just dwarf gouramis with a particular color strain? Is there anything I should know about these fish? 

Thanks.


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

I guess it's only a «catchy» name used to sell.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I've seen "Flame" Dwarf gouramis advertised as fire + ice gouramis


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The dwarf gouramis are crossed with honey and thicklip gouramis to create different colour hybrids.


----------

